# North Bay Waterfront video



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys well I don't have an atv video for you but this video is about some footage I filmed for a whole month in a town where I moved too called North Bay, Ontario and I filmed the Waterfront, This video has a connection to my atv videos because this area is where I make about 90% of my videos so I thought I would do something a lil different and make this


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Im 2hrs from you, in Moffet.. You've got madd video skills! btw, I cant locate "the game" any tips??


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks aandryiii!!! where abouts is Moffet? is that near Guelph? lol the game? do you mean the song or do you mean tips for videoing?


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

The song, but I finally got it.. girl needs to post it to itunes.. Im right by the burnt down bridge.. Grassy Narrow!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome! that kite surfing looks fun but I know Id never have the arm strength to be able to do it.


----------

